# hey! newbie too..



## german_melly (Jun 16, 2006)

hello everyone!

i'm a newbie (my name is melanie) from germany
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm really a beautyjunkie, so i love specktra and i hope i can learn a lot from you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bye,
melly

Ps: i hope my english is okay


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your english seems fine


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 16, 2006)

melanie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome to specktra


----------



## Janice (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Melly! You're english is great, welcome to the forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be sure to stop by MAC Chat Europe and say hello to the other German lovelies!


----------



## german_melly (Jun 16, 2006)

thank you for your welcome everybody ... I'm so glad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...can i ask you something stupid?? *oops*

what does " hauls" mean..? i can't find it in my dictionary! *sorry*


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 16, 2006)

hi there, welcome! let me tell you a secret........ shhhhhhh..... my english isn't that great eather!


----------



## german_melly (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_hi there, welcome! let me tell you a secret........ shhhhhhh..... my english isn't that great eather!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... now i am feeling better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but we'll learn if we read here, right?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2006)

Guten tag!  Wilkommen aus Specktra!  Your english is just fine.  Don't worry about it.  I'm sure your english is better than my german!  

"Haul" literally means to pull or carry something heavy or bulky from one place to another.  Here we use the term "haul" to describe what makeup we bought.  As in, we are "hauling" our big, heavy bags full of makeup out of the MAC store. Hope that helps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome!


----------



## german_melly (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Guten tag!  Wilkommen aus Specktra!  Your english is just fine.  Don't worry about it.  I'm sure your english is better than my german!  

"Haul" literally means to pull or carry something heavy or bulky from one place to another.  Here we use the term "haul" to describe what makeup we bought.  As in, we are "hauling" our big, heavy bags full of makeup out of the MAC store. Hope that helps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome!_

 





 Okay, thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ohh, now I understand what Haul mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for describing it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bye,
melly

ps: what you wrote in german is correct


----------



## Dawn (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Melly!
Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 17, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## Swept.Away (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *german_melly* 
_hello everyone!

i'm a newbie (my name is melanie) from germany
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really a beautyjunkie, so i love specktra and i hope i can learn a lot from you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bye,
melly

Ps: i hope my english is okay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi, I'm new to this forum too. It's a great place to learn! your english is perfect.


----------



## german_melly (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swept.Away* 
_Hi, I'm new to this forum too. It's a great place to learn! your english is perfect._

 
Thank you!!


----------



## bellamia (Jun 20, 2006)

Hola mel


----------



## german_melly (Jun 21, 2006)

8) Thanks


----------

